# Canon supports relief efforts in Philippines following Typhoon Haiyan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14681"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14681">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>TOKYO, November 12, 2013</strong>—On November 8, Typhoon Haiyan, one of the most powerful storms ever recorded, struck the central Philippines, causing massive damage and loss of life.</p>
<p>We at Canon extend our heartfelt condolences to all those affected by this catastrophe and our thoughts go out to the victims and their families. Although the road to recovery will be challenging and take time, we hope that the region will soon be able to begin the rebuilding and healing process.</p>
<p>The Canon Group is aiding in the relief efforts for victims of the typhoon with a donation totaling 10 million yen (approximately US$102,000). The company is currently considering to which humanitarian aid organization the donation will be made.</p>
```


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 13, 2013)

While it's certainly good that Canon is going to donate aid, is it just me or does a PR release announcing that you are planning on giving aid as soon as you can make up your mind who do give it to seem very odd? Especially, when the stories covering the tragedy often mention their immediate need.


EDIT: Ah, I just went to Nikon Global and found this: http://www.nikon.com/news/2013/1112_01.htm


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 13, 2013)

At that level of catastrophe; every clean drops water, every food cans, every warm clothes, every cents can save a life...

Thank you Mr. Canon and Nikon. 

Which reminded me to play my part


----------



## Khufu (Nov 13, 2013)

Horrible, horrible situation...

I think weighing up the pros and cons of the direct recipients of the cash is smart - I'm not going to jump on any good-deed bashing bandwagon too soon and I fully acknowledge acting before thinking can be silly - they're trying to do the right thing and before it's brought up, no, taking PR opportunities on a plate isn't evil - business and the 1st/2nd/3rd worlds shall continue regardless of tragedy - it's not like they're erecting shelters everywhere with Canon logos printed on top, visible from the moon...
nice one, Canon! 
I'm sorry life sucks so bad for some :/


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 13, 2013)

I wasn't trying to bash Canon. I was genuinely curious why they would release a press release before acting. I answered my own question by finding Nikon's press release and realizing they didn't want to be seen as reacting to Nikon.

Kudos to both companies for acting.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> At that level of catastrophe; every clean drops water, every food cans, every warm clothes, every cents can save a life...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Canon and Nikon.
> 
> Which reminded me to play my part


+1


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 13, 2013)

You can donate here easily. Just use your credit/debit card. Every small help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

http://www.worldvision.org.ph/


----------



## Khufu (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, I didn't mean to bash any previous commenters either, sorry if it read that way - I was just waffling and wary of how things can go down on the internets, though I know it's mostly good eggs on these here forums 

Ps.
$102,000 vs $100,000?! 
Oooooh ;D


----------



## dolina (Nov 19, 2013)

My uncle Gerry lives in Tacloban, Philippines and survived Category 5 Supertyphoon Yolanda/Haiyan. He chose to stay to clean up and rebuild.

These photos were taken by him early today, Tuesday, November 19, 2013.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151791836731009.1073741908.249388896008&type=1

All your help is appreciated. The Visayas thanks you.

Follow or add him on Facebook (he accepts almost everyone) to have a 1st hand account on day to day recovery of our city.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

dolina said:


> My uncle Gerry lives in Tacloban, Philippines and survived Category 5 Supertyphoon Yolanda/Haiyan. He chose to stay to clean up and rebuild.
> 
> These photos were taken by him early today, Tuesday, November 19, 2013.
> 
> ...


WOW ... so much devastation ... my kids (with the help of their friends) raised $3000 yesterday for the people affected by Yolanda/Haiyan ... I know its just a very small contribution but we hope it goes to the needy. May God bless them all.


----------

